# Earrings are love!



## thestarsfall (May 28, 2007)

Part of my Collection...

haha...I have over 70 pairs in all...I made a lot of them myself...the ones shown there are my most worn ones...

I want more!!!!!


----------



## Hilly (May 28, 2007)

i LOVE the pink plastic hearts!!! Great collection!


----------



## Hilly (May 28, 2007)

and the cherries!!!


----------



## yumin1988 (Jun 15, 2007)

Me likes the guitar pick~!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 16, 2007)

YES!!! i have  a SICK OBSESSION with earrings too! they all i wear...to acessorize of course lol!


----------

